# Best way of finding a used 3520B



## tstratto

Does anyone ever part with one of these beauties? I've searched around for leads and have come up short. What's the best way of trying to located someone interested parting with a used Powermatic 3520B, that is without having to drink them under the table? :blink:


Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Handyman

tstratto said:


> What's the best way of trying to located someone interested parting with a used Powermatic 3520B, that is without having to drink them under the table? :blink:
> Thanks,
> Tony


Well I googled the Powermatic 3520B and found 3 for sell. This one is on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-POWERMATIC-...PH-or-3PH_W0QQitemZ250308922722QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tstratto

*The focus is on "used", not new*

Yes, I also found several "new" 3520B lathes. I'm looking for a used one which I might just be able to afford. The $3K price for the new unit is just beyond my reach.

I did try the Google route for used, but also came up short. If you were successful, well, then I guess I'm an idiot (won't be the first time, nor last). Point me to the used reference and I'll check it out. 

Thanks.

-Tony


----------



## john lucas

This place sells Factory rebuilt and scratch and dent models. Check with them often because they don't last long. I haven't bought a lathe from them but have bought a few other power tools and they work fine.

http://generalindustrialsupp.com/


----------



## jvdov

There was a Powermatic on the local Craig's list. I don't know the model number. Try Craig's list Western MA tools.


----------



## john lucas

I forgot to say, you need to call their office. They don't have time to update the website because the owners son is the one who does the website and he's in school. The Scratch and Dent stuff never really makes it to the website. They are located in Nashville, Tn.


----------



## mics_54

http://lafayette.craigslist.org/tls/963298360.html

what do I win?

****ALL EXCELLENT CONDITION****CAN SALE SEPARATE OR ALL TOGETHER! 

POWERMATIC LATHE 
MODEL 3520B 2HP SWINGOVER BED $2,500.00 

POWERMATIC PM 2000 TABLE SAW 
5HP 50" ACCU-FENCE SYSTEM & ROUTER LIFT WITH ROLLING CART $2,700.00 

POWERMATIC PM 15 15" PLANNER 
5HP 3 BLADE $1,500.00 

DELTA COMMERICAL DUST COLLECTOR $500.00 

SEPARATE OR $6,000.00 FOR ALL 

CALL TIM BLAIR @ 903-879-1718

Oh BTW...the best way to find stuff on craigslist is do a multi city/region search 
http://craigslist-search.blogspot.com/


----------



## tstratto

*Yep, you did find one on Craig's List....*

Hey, Mic-41, congratulations. Yes, this does actually seem to be a possibility. I phoned the lead and asked some questions....which may lead to a sale. My problem for the moment will be the holidays and the distance (I'm in the Chicago area). 

BTW, I did look within Craigs list earlier and couldn't find the lathe. Unless I'm not doing something right it seems that Craigs list won't let you perform a search on their entire geographic area. You have to search individually by area....and there are a lot of areas. Perhaps I didn't check Texas last time around. 

Anyway, thank you very much for the assistance. I don't know if this one will pan out, but I do appreciate your help. I guess I owe you lunch or a turned lunch bowl, if we can agree on terms.

Tony


----------



## tstratto

*I gave them a call and left a message......*

John, thank you. I did call their office in an attempt to locate a rebuilt or dented unit, and left a message. It seems that the holidays are now upon us an I called too late. So, I'll try again after the holidays. Again, thanks for the lead.

Tony



john lucas said:


> I forgot to say, you need to call their office. They don't have time to update the website because the owners son is the one who does the website and he's in school. The Scratch and Dent stuff never really makes it to the website. They are located in Nashville, Tn.


----------



## tstratto

*JVDOV - I looked within all of MA and came up empty...*

Sorry, JVDOV. I looked within Craig's List throughout MA's geographic regions and came up empty. Do you have a specific pointer, URL, link, or other info which I could use to locate the Powermatic you referenced?

Thanks,
Tony



jvdov said:


> There was a Powermatic on the local Craig's list. I don't know the model number. Try Craig's list Western MA tools.


----------



## Skip_Evans

*Parting with a 3520,*

I cannot imagine anyone parting with a 3520. This machine will last a lifetime and will turn just about anything you will want to.


----------



## garywagoner

*Still looking for a Powermatic 3520?*

Are you still looking for a 3520 Powermatic lathe? I have a very lightly used one I am considering selling. If you're interested, we can discuss particulars and I can provide photos, etc.
Gary Wagoner
Auburn AL


----------



## tstratto

*Still looking 3520B..... yep*

Gary,
Yes, I'm still looking for the 3520B. If you've a lead for me, email me at [email protected] Any particulars you can provide would help.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## btracy114

*powermatic 3520*

If the deal didn't work out, I am also looking for a 3520. Please let me know at [email protected].


----------



## tstratto

*Yes, I'm still looking......*

Well, I'm still looking and still in the market to acquire the 3520B. I had one in my target, but it was more than I could afford....and the seller had a friend who agreed to pay the greater price if the seller would take 2/3rds upfront and the remaining 1/3rd several months later.

Another 3250 showed up, but it was not a B model. Rather, it was one of the original 3250's which were known to have a few flaws.

Anyway, I'm still looking.

Tony
(630)209-3344
[email protected]


----------



## john lucas

Only the early 3520's had any real flaws the 3520A's have all been very good. I have one of those and it's a great lathe. In fact we have no less than 7 members in our club who bought one and everyone is happy with theirs.


----------



## Barry Ward

*Best way of finding a used 3520b*

I was talking to a friend who has that older one an he loves it,true they were supposed to have a few bugs,but supposedly were easy to correct.then wham,ya gotta great mach.This is just hearsay,but if you can get it for the right price,it may be worth a little aggravation to get it right if the bugs are still there.
Ken


----------

